# HAMRADIO ข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > ถามตอบด้านเทคนิคเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสาร >  การต่อสายไฟ

## Sbknadia3

สายไฟฟ้า 
เป็นสื่อกลางในการนำเอาพลังงานไฟฟ้าจากแหล่งต้นกำลังไปยังสถานที่ต่างๆ ที่
ต้องการใช้ไฟฟ้าไปติดตั้ง ใช้งาน จะพิจารณาจากข้อมูลเบื้องต้น ดังนี้
1. ความสามารถในการนำกระแสไฟฟ้าได้สูงสุด โดยไม่ทำให้ฉนวนของสาย (insulated)
ได้รับความเสียหายซึ่งสามารถดูเปรียบเทียบได้จากตารางสำเร็จรูปโดยที่ข้อ กำหนดการใช้งานของ
สายไฟฟ้าขนาดต่างๆดังกล่าวเป็นไปตามวิธีการติดตั้งสายไฟ
2. แรงดันไฟฟ้าที่สายไฟฟ้าทนได้ ส่วนใหญ่ผู้ผลิตจะพิมพ์ติดไว้ที่ผิวฉนวนด้านนอกของ
สายไฟฟ้า เช่น300V. หรือ 750V. เป็นต้น
3. อุณหภูมิแวดล้อมขณะใช้งาน เช่น 60C หรือ 70C เป็นต้น
4. ชนิดของฉนวน เช่น ฉนวนพีวีซี (PVC) หรือที่เรียกว่าโพลิไวนิลคลอไรด์
(Polyvinylchloride) เหมาะสำหรับการเดินสายไฟฟ้าในอาคารทั่วไป ทั้งนี้เนื่องจากพลาสติกพีวีซีมี
ความอ่อนตัวสามารถดัดโค้งงอได้ทนต่อความร้อนเหนียวและไม่เปื่อยง่าย ฉนวนพลาสติกอีกชนิด
หนึ่ง คือ ครอสลิ่งก์โพลีเอธทีลีน (cross linked Polyethylene : XLPE) ซึ่งเป็นสายอะลูมิเนียม
หุ้มฉนวนหนาพิเศษ จึงสามารถรับแรงกระแทกได้มากขึ้น สามารถเดินฝังดินได้โดยตรง
เหมาะสำหรับไฟฟ้าทั้งแรงต่ำ และแรงสูงเนื่องจาเป็นสายที่มีการหุ้มฉนวนหลายชั้นมากกว่าสายชนิดอื่นและราคาแพงมากเช่นกัน




5. ลักษณะการนำไปใช้งาน โดยพิจารณาจากลักษณะการติดตั้ง สถานที่ใช้งานสภาพ
ความแข็งแรงของสายไฟฟ้าทั้งนี้จะต้องพิจารณาให้เหมาะสมกับสายไฟฟ้าแต่ละชนิดด้วย




ประเภทของสายไฟ
สายไฟจะแบ่งออกเป็น 2 ประเภทใหญ่ๆคือ สายสำหรับไฟแรงดันต่ำและสำหรับไฟแรงดันสูง ในบทความนี้จะกล่าวถึงสายไฟที่ใช้ตามอาคารบ้านเรือนซึ่งจัดเป็นสายไฟแรงดันต่ำ
สำหรับประเทศไทย สายไฟแรงดันต่ำจะต้องเป็นไปตามมาตรฐาน มอก.11-2531 หรือ TIS-11-2531 ตามมาตรฐานแล้วสายไฟแรงดันต่ำจะมีหลายขนาด (พื้นที่หน้าตัด) 
ตั้งแต่ขนาดเล็กจนถึงขนาดใหญ่ ซึ่งจะทนแรงดันไฟฟ้าได้ตั้งแต่ 300 โวลต์ ถึง 750 โวลต์ สายไฟตามมาตรฐาน มอก.11-2531 จะแบ่งเป็นประเภทตามขนาด ความทนแรงดันไฟและการใช้งาน ได้ดังนี้ 




1. สายไฟ VAF เป็นสายชนิดทนแรงดัน 300 โวลต์มีทั้งชนิดเป็นสายเดี่ยวสายคู่และที่มีสายดินอยู่ด้วย ถ้าเป็นสายเดี่ยวจะเป็นสายกลมและถ้าเป็นชนิด 2 แกนหรือ 3 แกน
จะเป็นสายแบน ตัวนำนอกจากจะมีฉนวนหุ้มแล้วยังมีเปลือกหุ้มอีกชั้นหนึ่งสายคู่จะนิยมเดิน ตามฝาผนังด้วยเข็มขัดรัดสาย (Clip) หรือเดินในช่องเดินสาย 
แต่ห้ามเดินฝังดินโดยตรง การจะเดินสายประเภทนี้ใต้ดินจะต้องเดินในท่อฝังดินที่ปีกานป้องกันน้ำซึม เข้าท่อ ใช้ในบ้านอยู่อาศัยทั่วไปสายชนิดนี้ห้ามใช้ในวงจร 3 เฟส
ที่มีแรงดัน 380 โวลต์เช่นกัน (ในระบบ3เฟสแต่แยกไปใช้งานเป็นแบบ1 เฟสแรงดัน 220 โวลต์จะใช้ได้)




2. สายไฟเดี่ยว 
เป็นสายไฟฟ้า ชนิดทนแรงดัน 750โวลต์เป็นสายเดี่ยวนิยมใช้กันอย่างกว้างขวางโดยเฉพาะในโรงงานอุตสาหกรรม
 เนื่องจากใช้ในวงจรไฟฟ้าสามเฟสปกติ แกนของสายประเภทนี้มีตัวนำทองแดงจะมีหลายสายร้อยเป็นสายใหญ่หนึ่งแกน 
การใช้งานคือใช้เดินลอยด้วยตัวยึดทำจากวัสดุฉนวน เดินในช่องเดินสาย หรือเดินในท่อฝังดินที่มีการป้องกันน้ำซึมเข้าสู่ท่อ แต่ห้ามฝังดินโดยตรง




3. สายหลายแกน มีทั้งชนิดแกน 
เดียวและหลายแกนสายหลายแกนก็จะเป็นสายกลมเช่นกันสายชนิดนี้ทนแรงดัน 750โวลต์นิยมใช้อย่างกว้างขวาง




เนื่องจากถูกออกแบบให้มีความคงทนต่อ สภาพแวดล้อมเพราะมีเปลือกหุ้มอีกชั้นหนึ่งบางสำหรับ สายไฟ NYY ชนิดสายเดี่ยว 
สายชนิดนี้จะมีฉนวนหุ้มแกนหนึ่งชั้นและมีเปลือกเพียงชั้นเดียวทำหน้าที่ ป้องกันความเสียหายทางกาย 
สำหรับ สายไฟ NYY ที่มีหลายแกนขึ้นไปอาจจะถูกเรียกว่าสายฉนวน 3 ชั้น ความจริงแล้วสายชนิดนี้มีฉนวนชั้นเดียวอีกสองชั้นที่เหลือ
เป็นเปลือกชั้นในทำหน้าที่เป็นแบบ (Form) ให้สายแต่ละแกนร้อยเกลียวเข้าด้วยกันจนมีลักษณะกลม และมีเปลือกนอกหุ้มแล้วอีกชั้นหนึ่ง
ทำหน้าที่ป้องกันความเสียหายทางกายภาพ สายไฟ NYY หลายแกนจะมีชนิด  2 แกนและ 4 แกนซึ่งแล้วแต่ความต้องการใช้งาน 
สายชนิดนี้จะมีเปลือก 2 ชั้น สายไฟ NYYชนิด 4 แกนมีสายนิวทรัลรวมอยู่ด้วยเรียกว่าเป็น สายเอ็นวายวาย-เอ็น (NYY-N) 
คือมีสายไฟอยู่3เส้นและมีสายนิวทรัลอีกหนึ่งเส้นมีขนาดพื้นที่หน้าตัดประมาณ ครึ่งหนึ่งของสายไฟ จึงเหมาะที่จะใช้ในวงจร 3 เฟส4สาย 
อีกประเภทหนึ่งคือ สายไฟ NYY-G  คือเป็นสายชนิด 2แกน 3แกน และ4แกนที่มีสายดิน (Ground) 
รวมอยู่ด้วยอีกหนึ่งเส้นจึงเหมาะที่จะใช้ต่อเข้าอุปกรณ์ไฟฟ้าที่ต้องต่อลงดิน สายไฟ NYY ทุกชนิดสามารถเดินใต้ดินได้โดยตรงเพราะมีเปลือกชั้นนอกทำให้ทนต่อสภาพแวดล้อม




4. สายวีซีที เป็นสายกลมมีทั้ง1แกน 2 แกน 3 แกนและ 4 แกน สามารถทนแรงดัน 750 โวลต์มีฉนวนและเปลือกเช่นกันกับสาย NYY 
มีข้อพิเศษกว่าก็คือตัวนำจะประกอบด้วยทองแดงฝอยเส้นเล็กๆร้อยรวมกันเป็นหนึ่งแกน ทำให้มีข้อดีคืออ่อนตัวและทนต่อสภาพการสั่นสะเทือนได้ดี 
เหมาะที่จะใช้เป็นสายเดินเข้าเครื่องจักรที่มีการสั่นสะเทือน เนื่องจากสายไฟเป็นชนิดทองแดงฝอย จะทำให้รับแรงกระแทกและความยืดหยุ่นที่ดีกว่า แบบเส้นเดียว
 นอกจากนี้ยังมีสายวีซีทีเป็นชนิดวีซีที-กราวด์ (สายไฟ VCT-G) 
ซึ่งมี2 แกน 3 แกน และ 4 แกน และมีสายดินเดินรวมไปด้วยอีกเส้นหนึ่งเพื่อให้เหมาะสำหรับใช้กับเครื่อง อุปกรณ์ไฟฟ้าที่ต้องต่อลงดิน สายไฟ VCT สามารถเดินแบบฝังดินโดยตรงได้




6. สายควบคุม สายไฟ CVV-S สายมีชิล สายเคเบิ้ลคอนโทรลหลายแกน 
หุ้มด้วยฉนวนเปลือกนอกพีวีซี แรงดัน 600V 70 C ตามมาตรฐาน มอก 11-2531
การใช้งาน : ใช้เป็นสายควบคุม รอกไฟฟ้า ลิฟท์ สัญญาณไฟจราจร อุปกรณ์วัดในอุตสาหกรรม ระบบควบคุม




ตัวแทนจำหน่ายสายไฟฟ้า Bangkok Cable,จำหน่ายสายไฟ Bangkok Cable,สายไฟฟ้าในอุตสาหกรรม,สายไฟ XLPE,
สายไฟฟ้า Bangkok Cable,สายไฟ Bangkok Cable,สายไฟฟ้า THW,สายไฟ THW,สายไฟฟ้า VAF,สายไฟ VAF,สายไฟฟ้า NYY,สายไฟ NYY
สายไฟฟ้า CVV-S,สายไฟ CVV-S,สายไฟฟ้า VCT,สายไฟ VCT,สายไฟฟ้า VFF,สายไฟ VFF




ราคาสายไฟฟ้า Bangkok Cable,ราคาสายไฟ Bangkok Cable,ราคาสายไฟฟ้า THW,ราคาสายไฟ THW,ราคาสายไฟฟ้า VAF,ราคาสายไฟ VAF
สายไฟ BCC,สายไฟ BCC ราคา,สาย BCC ราคา,สาย BCC,สายไฟไทยยาซากิราคา
ราคาสายไฟฟ้า NYY,ราคาสายไฟ NYY,ราคาสายไฟฟ้า CVV-S,ราคาสายไฟ CVV-S,ราคาสายไฟฟ้า VCT,ราคาสายไฟ VCT,ราคาสายไฟฟ้า VFF
สายไฟ Phelps dodge,สายไฟ บางกอกเคเบิ้ล,สายไฟ bangkok cable,ราคาสายไฟบางกอกเคเบิ้ล,ราคาสายไฟ Phelps Dodge
สายไฟยาซากิ,สายไฟไทยยาซากิ,สายไฟ BCC,สายไฟฟ้า BCC,สายโทรศัพท์ Phelps dodge,สายไฟ Yazaki,สายไฟเบอร์ออฟติก
สาย Fiber optic,optical fiber cable,สายไฟเบอร์ออฟติก Indoor,สายไฟเบอร์ออฟติก Outdoor




www.sbkenterprise.com
SBK Global Enterprise Co,Ltd.
086-828-7951

----------


## E24GPV

ขอบคุณครับสำหรับตวามรู้ดีๆ

----------


## nimanout

เยี่ยมมากๆๆเลย ขอบคุณคับ
goldenslot

----------

